# Looking for a good stack, to burn fat



## bigbenj (Feb 27, 2012)

Either the go-to stack, ECA, or the CEC stack, which is 50mcg T3, 200mg Caffeine, and 20mg Ma Huang.

I know plenty of people have used the ECA stack, with good results, but, what about the CEC stack?

Or any other stack you might recommend.


----------



## nby (Feb 27, 2012)

Diet burns fat, tho.


----------



## GMO (Feb 27, 2012)

nby said:


> Diet burns fat, tho.



^^^This


...plus 200mg DNP ED for 4 weeks and 50-75mcg or T3


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 27, 2012)

nby said:


> Diet burns fat, tho.


If I showed you pics from a month or so ago, you'd realize that I'm on my diet game. I just want to speed the process up a little bit.


GMO said:


> ^^^This
> 
> 
> ...plus 200mg DNP ED for 4 weeks and 50-75mcg or T3


I was on the brink of running DNP, but I opted out.


----------



## Mig139 (Feb 27, 2012)

I really like the NYC stack!


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 27, 2012)

I like the bacon cheddar stack at burger king.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 27, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> If I showed you pics from a month or so ago, you'd realize that I'm on my diet game. I just want to speed the process up a little bit.
> 
> *I was on the brink of running DNP, but I opted out*.


 

Confirmation that the PM's I've received about you are true.............You're a pu**y.   

50mcgs T3 and ECA.  

300g of protein a day and all of the veggies you can eat followed by 6 HIIT sessions at 45 mins each and you'll be peeled in a month or so.


----------



## lee111s (Feb 27, 2012)

Sort your diet out. 

You can "cut" more when on something like test P as it will preserve muscle tissue allowing you to reduce your calories without fear of losing much muscle mass.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 27, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Confirmation that the PM's I've received about you are true.............You're a pu**y.
> 
> 50mcgs T3 and ECA.
> 
> 300g of protein a day and all of the veggies you can eat followed by 6 HIIT sessions at 45 mins each and you'll be peeled in a month or so.



I'd love to see someone try and get 6 45min HIIT sessions done in a week and live to talk about it.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 27, 2012)

^^ xyz helped me shred up with a similar layout.


----------



## suprfast (Feb 27, 2012)

ECA is probably the easiest.  The caffeine is a nice boost and the bronkaid really opens me up.  Really gets the heart pumping for a good cardio session.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 27, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> I'd love to see someone try and get 6 45min HIIT sessions done in a week and live to talk about it.


 

I was up to 9 a week.  Went like this:

M - 45 / 45
T - Weights / 45
W - Weights / 45
R - 45 / 45
F - Weights / 45
S - Carb Load
S - 45 / 45

One session in the AM and one at night.


----------



## blergs. (Feb 27, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Either the go-to stack, ECA, or the CEC stack, which is 50mcg T3, 200mg Caffeine, and 20mg Ma Huang.
> 
> I know plenty of people have used the ECA stack, with good results, but, what about the CEC stack?
> 
> Or any other stack you might recommend.



green tea, cla , a good diet.
if health is not a concern then there are many things like clen out there

I would say LOTS of green tea, and if you must T3 25mcg ed for 4-6wks.
ephedrine is hard on the body and addictive. i would use it for workout at say 8-16mg but takign 20-25mg 2-3X a day for weeks on end like some do for fat burning + caff i think is not worth it personally.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 27, 2012)

Last cut, I was going HIIT approx. 5 times a week. Once you hit your groove it, it isn't as bad.

And for everyone who skips the original question, and just mentions diet, please fuck off. I didn't ask for diet advice, did I?(Not talking to you, XYZ.)

My diet is sorted out, and I'm looking for something to speed up the process. Nothing wrong with that, so stfu.

To everyone who offered advice, thank you.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 27, 2012)

ECA, ECAY and the NYC stacks are damn good. Got the individual components and make a solid stack.


----------



## adwal99 (Feb 27, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Either the go-to stack, ECA, or the CEC stack, which is 50mcg T3, 200mg Caffeine, and 20mg Ma Huang.
> 
> I know plenty of people have used the ECA stack, with good results, but, what about the CEC stack?
> 
> Or any other stack you might recommend.


more tren


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 27, 2012)

My man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## adwal99 (Feb 27, 2012)

lol but u already knew!


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 27, 2012)

haHA!


----------



## MovinWeight (Feb 27, 2012)

methampehatimine and not eating seems to help as well


----------



## oufinny (Feb 27, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> ECA, ECAY and the NYC stacks are damn good. Got the individual components and make a solid stack.



I am taking the NYC stack, it is impressive how well it works with the diet in check which you have down.  I looked at the CEC stack too and thought that would be great on cycle but since I was prepping for one with the NYC and had no AAS going, I opted for a different route cause of hte T3.  I tried the ECA from ManPower, it is a dirty stim whereas the NYC is very smooth, focused, long lasting energy.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 27, 2012)

I like to switch it up.  ECA is the usual, tried NYC last time and loved it.  Hard to beat clen and t3 though. It's my favorite.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 27, 2012)

I think I'm going to snatch up the CEC stack. I like the combo of T3 and Caffeine. I'm also grabbing some clen, but don't intend on using it with the stack, it will just be on deck.

I'll do like RoTD, and switch to something else next time, either the NYC or ECA. Try them all, and see what I like best.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 27, 2012)

MovinWeight said:


> methampehatimine and not eating seems to help as well


quality advice.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 27, 2012)

^ Diet your ass off bro! Cycle your carbs low to high . 1.5 grams of protein per body pound. AM fasted cardio on BCAA's for non catabolic breakdown. Push red meat in-then go to fish to pull out the water from beef. All carbs should be fast burning and fiber carbs coming from veggies. 2 gallons of water a day ...Boom!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 27, 2012)

XYZ said:


> I was up to 9 a week.  Went like this:
> 
> M - 45 / 45
> T - Weights / 45
> ...



Well damn, I'm going to have to step up my game.  I'm doing 45 minutes of steady state cardio a day currently.  I was thinking of throwing in HIIT twice a week, never mind 9 times a week lol.


----------



## rage racing (Feb 27, 2012)

XYZ said:


> I was up to 9 a week. Went like this:
> 
> M - 45 / 45
> T - Weights / 45
> ...


 
damn bro....


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 27, 2012)

of course i recommend dnp since i been a huge fan of it....but not to sound biased and get another infraction i will suggest some other stuff.....you know what else works fast with quality fatloss....a better stack than clen/t-3 can ever hope to be.....LIPOSTABIL IM 100mg every other day, RESVERATROL WATER 100mg e3d, CURCUMIN OIL 100mg e3d and raspberry ketones 3x a day with curc/capsaicin caps..................................try that on for size


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 27, 2012)

PM me a link to such things. I've never even heard of them lol


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 27, 2012)

i get them from a board that is pretty exclusive....the only domestic source available..........ill check current prices in a bit.....its up to you to research what it does for you...........i aint gonna throw you some shit and say "here inject this"


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 27, 2012)

heavyiron i hope you dont see that as advertising....i DONT sell the stuff.......and like i said before maybe this stuff may be a little...................ah nevermind............lemme just see if ben does his homework


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 27, 2012)

It's all good. Never even heard of it, so I'm not going to just scoop it up and go to town.
Let me know.


----------



## gamma (Feb 27, 2012)

XYZ said:


> I was up to 9 a week.  Went like this:
> 
> M - 45 / 45
> T - Weights / 45
> ...



You sir are a *WARRIOR *  end of statement !!


----------



## Mooksman (Feb 27, 2012)

What cuts me up is low carbs and cardio lol. I hate Clen. Don't care for eca. Scared to play with t3/4. And not sold on dnp.


----------



## birket (Feb 27, 2012)

Bingo!


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 28, 2012)

Let me explain something to those that don't get it.
I don't give a fuck about diet and cardio advice. That is already being handled.
I'm looking for something to help speed up the fat burning process.
I appreciate the attempt, but if you read the actual posts in the this thread, you will see that I'm not asking for diet advice.

Thanks.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm not King Kong, but this is 4 weeks of progress. Now, please stfu about diet and cardio.


----------



## bwrag (Feb 28, 2012)

you need a better diet and more cardio

just fucking with you.

i tried the cec stack didnt like it i have had good luck with eca


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 28, 2012)

I read that first line and was like "ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?!?"
Then I read the rest lol

What didn't you like about the CEC stack? Just didn't give the results you were looking for?


----------



## bwrag (Feb 28, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I read that first line and was like "ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?!?"
> Then I read the rest lol
> 
> What didn't you like about the CEC stack? Just didn't give the results you were looking for?


 

felt like my face and ears where going to burn off. and had anxiety. Im not a fan of t3 or clen, but have used eca with good succsess.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 28, 2012)

Shit, I don't want my face to feel like it's going to fall off lol.
T3 gave me a pounding headache, all day, so I dropped it after only 3 days.
I used clen for two weeks. Wasn't that bad. Felt a little shaky, but that's it.

I know if I pick up the CEC stack, I'll also be grabbing some aspirin.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 28, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Let me explain something to those that don't get it.
> I don't give a fuck about diet and cardio advice. That is already being handled.
> I'm looking for something to help speed up the fat burning process.
> I appreciate the attempt, but if you read the actual posts in the this thread, you will see that I'm not asking for diet advice.
> ...



Sorry Benj, I think I unloaded advice on diet and cardio in this thread


----------



## fatsopower (Feb 28, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I'm not King Kong, but this is 4 weeks of progress. Now, please stfu about diet and cardio.



DANG!!!! I wish I could show comparison shots like that when people stick cardio and diet in my face - you're definitely doing something right!


----------



## vindicated346 (Feb 28, 2012)

Benji, you already know what I would recommend but like xyz said (you Pu**y) just kidding..I like CEC, so that would be on my list, and from personal experience when i got headaches with T3 it was b/c the dose was too high for me at least.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 28, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Sorry Benj, I think I unloaded advice on diet and cardio in this thread


It's all good. At least you gave me _quality_ advice. I'll probably use that at the end of this competition.


fatsopower said:


> DANG!!!! I wish I could show comparison shots like that when people stick cardio and diet in my face - you're definitely doing something right!


All drugs LOL


vindicated346 said:


> Benji, you already know what I would recommend but like xyz said (you Pu**y) just kidding..I like CEC, so that would be on my list, and from personal experience when i got headaches with T3 it was b/c the dose was too high for me at least.


I was getting headaches at just 25mcg of T3. That's the only thing that sucks about the CEC stack. It has 50mcg T3. I'll just have to bust out the aspirin. Another drug to add to the mix haha


----------



## jimm (Feb 28, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> I like the bacon cheddar stack at burger king.


 


x2 lol double whopper plain with cheese bang the chips in cover in bbq sause that shit gets u all ripped up!


----------



## jimm (Feb 28, 2012)

looks like ur just holding ur breath in the second pic lol


----------



## rage racing (Feb 28, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I'm not King Kong, but this is 4 weeks of progress. Now, please stfu about diet and cardio.


What kind of calorie deficite are you in?


----------



## hypno (Feb 28, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> I'd love to see someone try and get 6 45min HIIT sessions done in a week and live to talk about it.



Agreed. I bet that professional supercross riders and pro soccer players may be able to do it without a problem but most of us "humans" would have a heart attack on or before day 2.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 28, 2012)

jimm said:


> looks like ur just holding ur breath in the second pic lol


What? Nooooo..............


rage racing said:


> What kind of calorie deficite are you in?


An extreme one lol. Thank god for Pars prop and tren!


----------



## squigader (Feb 28, 2012)

Stay away from the DNP is all I'll say, I've heard and read horrible things about it.


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 28, 2012)

you heard WRONG


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 28, 2012)

Iv done t-3 e/c/a for 2 weeks then switched to t-3 and clen for 2 weeks back and forth and liked it alot.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 28, 2012)

I was thinking about possibly doing the same thing, bouncing back and forth between the CEC stack and clen.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 28, 2012)

=SUM(50mg winstrol:50mg adrol:120mcg clen:30mins steady state fasted morning cardio)*ED


I feel like t3 made me lose muscle even on gear


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 28, 2012)

I will be running winny for three weeks @ 100mg. I did 50 before, and it didn't feel like shit.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 29, 2012)

squigader said:


> Stay away from the DNP is all I'll say, I've heard and read horrible things about it.


 

With all due respect, if you've never tried it PLEASE STFU.  You have no first hand knowledge of how it personally affected you.

Sorry for being so harsh, but when people start "dropping their bro knowledge" from sh*t they read instead of an actual personal experience I think your opinion isn't valid.  Not only that but you do influence others who read through threads and then the whole cycle starts up again.

Look at what BigBenj posted about T3, he said he tried it and after 3 days he dropped it due to.......SEE the difference?  He tried it, it didn't work well for his body so he dropped it.  He never once said STAY AWAY from T3 I hear that it will shut down your thyroid permanently.  HE HAD AN ACTUAL EXPERIENCE WITH THE COMPOUND.

Thank you for trying to understand where I'm coming from.


----------



## PappyMason (Feb 29, 2012)

Cocaine


----------



## pebble (Feb 29, 2012)

XYZ said:


> I was up to 9 a week.  Went like this:
> 
> M - 45 / 45
> T - Weights / 45
> ...



Simply Put it was not HIIT. It was interval training.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 29, 2012)

pebble said:


> Simply Put it was not HIIT. It was interval training.


 

*H*igh
*I*ntensity
*I*nerval
*T*raining


?


----------



## pebble (Feb 29, 2012)

XYZ said:


> *H*igh
> *I*ntensity
> *I*nerval
> *T*raining
> ...



 You re lacking the high intensity if you can do it for 45 minutes. You are a smart dude. Consider the energy systems.

Edit. Unless you are doing something like wingates with 5 minute recovery periods.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 29, 2012)

pebble said:


> You re lacking the high intensity if you can do it for 45 minutes. You are a smart dude. Consider the energy systems.
> 
> Edit. Unless you are doing something like wingates with 5 minute recovery periods.


 

3 min sprint with a 2 min recovery?


----------



## pebble (Feb 29, 2012)

XYZ said:


> 3 min sprint with a 2 min recovery?



At 3 mins you are likely exhausted due to the metabolic acidosis which makes it seem very intense.  But you have likely pushed into or just on the verge of aerobic metabolism as the primary contributor.  Generally this would not be considered HIIT because the focus is not on intramuscular ATP, PCr, and initial anaerobic glycolysis.   HIIT is generally reserved for sprints of 30 seconds or less.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 29, 2012)

pebble said:


> At 3 mins you are likely exhausted due to the metabolic acidosis which makes it seem very intense. But you have likely pushed into or just on the verge of aerobic metabolism as the primary contributor. Generally this would not be considered HIIT because the focus is not on intramuscular ATP, PCr, and initial anaerobic glycolysis. HIIT is generally reserved for sprints of 30 seconds or less.


 

Well thanks for that information.  I'll be sure to try and remember it.

I do know someone who trains pros gave me the protocol and he called it HIIT, I think I would tend to believe what he's telling me.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## pebble (Feb 29, 2012)

I have trained athletes (collegiate and pro, Olympic hopefully) as well.  It doesn't mean I know everything. But thi is something I am very confident off. 

The term HIIT is tossed around too loosely in the fitness industry.  It's semantics but it is a little bit of a pet peeve of mine because I have done a fair amount of research on High Intensity Interval Training and it's effects. Unfortunately what you are doing wouldn't fall into that category. 

Keep doing what your doing if it works.  That's all that matters in the end.


----------



## trackstar19 (Feb 29, 2012)

What AAS are you on right now? HGH an option? (I know, expensive way to go about fatloss). I'll usually hop on a small dose of test, tren, and winny for cutting... then once I get to about 9-10% I'll throw clen in the mix and within like 2-3 days I literally drop down to like 6-7% BF. Clen has an insane effect on me, I notice if i use it before getting that lean to begin with though i don't notice it's effect as much... well, i do, but i still struggle to get past the 9-10% barrier. So i'll normally slowly work my way up to about 100-120mcg of clen a day, and throw 2 benedryl into the mix at night to keep my beta 2 receptors up regulated, and to help me sleep while on it. It sounds like you're fairly sensitive to fatloss drugs though, so not sure what i'd recommend to be honest.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm about halfway through my current cycle of 200mg prop and 100mg tren eod. I'll be throwing in Winny @ 100mg ed for the last three weeks, along with 2.5 weeks of DMZ(just what I have left over).

I just started clen a couple of days ago, and I bumped it up to 100mcg today.


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 29, 2012)

I was on t-3 for a very long time and i pyramid it and never shut me down.i never seen any sides either.


----------



## adwal99 (Feb 29, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I'm about halfway through my current cycle of 200mg prop and 100mg tren eod. I'll be throwing in Winny @ 100mg ed for the last three weeks, along with 2.5 weeks of DMZ(just what I have left over).
> 
> I just started clen a couple of days ago, and I bumped it up to 100mcg today.


u bout to be cut den a mug


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 29, 2012)

oooooooooooooo weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## suprfast (Mar 1, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I'm about halfway through my current cycle of 200mg prop and 100mg tren eod. I'll be throwing in Winny @ 100mg ed for the last three weeks, along with 2.5 weeks of DMZ(just what I have left over).
> 
> I just started clen a couple of days ago, and I bumped it up to 100mcg today.



mmmm, sexy.


----------

